# Fair Mile Asylum (inc admin)



## nursepayne (May 13, 2008)

Hey all, 

1st off big thanks to Rooks for the help with this place, it really was as alarmed as people say...possibly one of the SLOWEST explores trying not to trip anything
Headed off there one morning with Paulo, we covered as much as we could barring the end of a ward which was locked.
I returned here another day and met up with Rooks, Tom and Winchester (who sold me a Cane Hill badge ty to clean off a few bits I felt I'd missed out on so these pics are from 2 trips that I've put together.
The tunnels (if there even are any ) were something I wanted to find as they probably havn't been touched in years but I didn't have any luck finding them
But we did find an amazing out-building which turned out to be the former work therapy dept, packed with old books and fabulous asylum junk everywhere.
The main asylum buildings were pretty stripped, but every so often you can find some really interesting detail.

Anyways hope you enjoy the pics the full set is here (a bit heavy with 90 pics) http://www.contaminationzone.com/Gallery54.php






Ahhh this looks so nice I almost wanna go back The architect is a genius for making something so irresistible!


----------



## silverstealth (May 13, 2008)

Epic collection...


----------



## Pincheck (May 13, 2008)

Nice pics, buggered if i would get on that bed


----------



## restlessdreams (May 13, 2008)

*screams* the last one is amazing!! Very House of a 1000 Corpses/Devils Rejects


----------



## King Al (May 13, 2008)

Great pics, very atmospheric


----------



## nursepayne (May 13, 2008)

Hehe that last pic was maybe one of the best I've taken, tnx Stealthy, Restless I made that mask myself from a sculpture I did out of clay.
Pincheck the bed smellt a bit worse than it looked, it felt rather moist
Cheers King!


----------



## restlessdreams (May 13, 2008)

nursepayne said:


> Restless I made that mask myself from a sculpture I did out of clay.



Thats pretty cool.. I must start making props to take with me to asylums  Have you seen devils rejects? It looks like when they cut the guys skin off his face and wear it.. love it!! ... not that I'm into that or anything *coughs*


----------



## Ancient Mariner (May 13, 2008)

Blimey! Loving the last pic!


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2008)

Superb pics. Absolutely love the 2nd photo...very industrial looking.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 14, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Superb pics. Absolutely love the 2nd photo...very industrial looking.



Me too love the moody sky - top pic. Did you climb the tower?


----------



## Ronez (May 14, 2008)

Great pics.
I love the 4th one, the one of the baths. 

Also love the last one. Pretty scary!


----------



## groundunder (May 14, 2008)

anybody wanna take a trip up there?pm mei don't drive thoughwilling to help towards petrol


----------



## UrbanX (May 19, 2008)

Ace pic's as usual! A pleasure to trawl through them! Keep it up!


----------



## missfish (May 19, 2008)

Already been said, but that last pic - fookin ace!


----------



## KingElvis (May 19, 2008)

Stunning Pictures


----------



## digitalxspace (May 20, 2008)

Excellent pics!!! a place i must visit myself.


----------



## nursepayne (May 21, 2008)

Thanks all, restless you sick pup, I thought it looked more like leatherface (teh origional flesh wearer)
Revolution no I didn't because its quite exposed (and no so high you wouldn't be noticed), I also seem to remember a cam right near it and those do work but I'm sure someone will climb it before it gets knocked down.
You would def get some amazing shots of admin from it.


----------



## slbristol (May 26, 2008)

wow great pics, love them all fav has got to be the last one!! nice work!! )


----------

